# how fast you think it should run??



## semojetman (Apr 16, 2011)

Just by everyones general experience how fast do you think my boat should run.

It is a 1648 Alumaweld flat bottom with a 90/65 Yamaha Jet.


----------



## ace man (Apr 16, 2011)

semojetman said:


> Just by everyones general experience how fast do you think my boat should run.
> 
> It is a 1648 Alumaweld flat bottom with a 90/65 Yamaha Jet.



I bet 32-34 mph


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 16, 2011)

I think 38mph would be about as fast as that setup would be. Could be wrong. 
I'm leaning more towards 35mph though just by the way it's setup.


----------



## cornbread (Apr 16, 2011)

To fast.

I have a 40HP on my 14' and i am ok with the speed.

I fish out of mine.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Apr 16, 2011)

Like Lil' Blue Rude said, 35 MPH more likely, 37 MPH on a good day maybe


----------



## semojetman (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah. Its a pretty light boat but it does have a large front deck,trolling motor, 2 batteries, 2 fuel tanks, and a large anchor.


----------



## turne032 (Apr 17, 2011)

My guess is 30-32.....



Depends on how your bottom looks and your auger. If they are rough you won't be very speedy!!!!


Now you have our interest... You have to test to see who was closest!!!


----------



## semojetman (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, we are in the process of rebuilding the middle cylinder, so when we get that done, we will get it out on some smooth water and GPS it. None of that down river speed BS. just kiddin.

We'll see who got the closest.

If anyone else wants to make a bet/guess we will make a list and see who wins.


----------



## Brian J (Apr 17, 2011)

Our boat is very similar to yours (1650 with 90/65 Yamaha) and the best it has ever ran was 36.2 mph (GPS). That was with me in the boat by myself and on a lake. But I did have a good tail wind. Generally it will run between 30 and 34 on the river; depending on current speed.


----------



## semojetman (Jul 9, 2011)

30

Well, its in, it runs 30.

The motor runs awesome, so I was disappointed on the top speed but we quickly figured out why.

The boat is way tooooo heavy.


----------

